# Chipping Remapping a Fiat Ducato 1.9TD



## jams101

Hi 

I just got back from Germany in our new 2000 Euramobil 515 based on Fiat Ducato 19.td.

I am happy enought with the performance as it is a campervan after all.

However nothing worse than catching a truck in the inside lane indicating moving out, then realise you have just started on a slight incline. The truck is now maintaining his speed and I am losing it hand over fist. So he passes me up the inside can't blame him I never got passed him in the first place.

So how can I get a bit more speed on the hills. Can you chip or remap this engine nothing drastic but I heard it can also improve the fuel economy?

Any Thoughts


----------



## 88781

Sersol will be along shortly! :wink:


----------



## sersol

Hi, I had my 2.8tdi re-mapped this worked out great,better pull away better hill climb & best of all less gear changing :lol: . Some will state better mpg as this was not an issue for me I can't comment.
The most popular engines to tune are the 2.5-non tdi the 2.5tdi & the 2.8tdi,I'm not sure about the 1.9tdi.
I chose TB TURBO of Lancaster to do mine ( a round trip of about 400 miles), it works great & what a good company to deal with.
There is another company "BOOSTERS UK" who claim to get even more power but I can't comment.
TB TURBO advertise in MMM & I think BOOSTERS UK are on this site somewhere.
If you need any more info pm me.
Gary


----------



## dethleff

jams101 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got back from Germany in our new 2000 Euramobil 515 based on Fiat Ducato 19.td.
> 
> I am happy enought with the performance as it is a campervan after all.
> 
> However nothing worse than catching a truck in the inside lane indicating moving out, then realise you have just started on a slight incline. The truck is now maintaining his speed and I am losing it hand over fist. So he passes me up the inside can't blame him I never got passed him in the first place.
> 
> So how can I get a bit more speed on the hills. Can you chip or remap this engine nothing drastic but I heard it can also improve the fuel economy?
> 
> Any Thoughts


van arken did my 1.9td cost about £300.00 
they said you can't chip this engine can only tune the pump. when I collected the m/h they offered no paper work to show the difference. how will I know its better? I asked, you will know when you drive it. Sure enough it was startling! will never regret it. This together with chucking some Millers in occasionally great improvement especially on hills.
Stan


----------



## ralph-dot

I have a van Aaken Smart Box on my 2.0, 02 Ducato and it works really well, very pleased with it, stopped the problem you mentioned

Ralph


----------



## gabbie

*chipping- I have a n & b flair on iveco 2.8 td anyone ou*

I have a N.& B Flair 2.8td iveco. I want to know if there is anyone out there
could help with info regarding chipping. I want to get more mpg. This is a very high bodied motorhome 8mts long.


----------



## sersol

Hi gabbie,if mpg is your main concern then may I suggest a smaller motorhome. 8 metres & 2.8 don't make the best streamline shape :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Gary


----------



## smick

*Remapping 1.9 Fiat*

I would go along with Sersol in recommending TB Turbo. Our Merc 2.9 has really benefited, and just about everyone who has had their Fiat upgraded by TB sings their praises. Great company to deal with, know what they're doing, " does what it says on the tin"!

Smick


----------



## 103273

Has anyone tried a Van Arken upgrade oe similar on a Merc Sprinter 2.2 - 313?


----------



## power4economy

Hi
Its Andrew ex of TB Turbo.

I would firstly like to thank all our loyal customers of many years for there business .

The reason for this post is that I had 23 years with the company and know most of the parts and suppliers etc .
If I can help anyone out there who has a TB product then I will . This is in respect of advice on where to get parts etc . I would hate to think of anyone being stuck where my knowledge would help .

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## drumshade

hi i have a 1.9td and was told it was not possible to do anything for the bare td


----------



## Carper

extbturbo said:


> Hi
> Its Andrew ex of TB Turbo.
> 
> I would firstly like to thank all our loyal customers of many years for there business .
> 
> The reason for this post is that I had 23 years with the company and know most of the parts and suppliers etc .
> If I can help anyone out there who has a TB product then I will . This is in respect of advice on where to get parts etc . I would hate to think of anyone being stuck where my knowledge would help .
> Also I did all the re mapping at TB's and have purchased the equipment used to do this.
> Anyone requiring advice or would like their vehicle remapping at a VERY good price please contact me via this post.
> 
> Thanks
> Andrew


Hi Andrew

I would have done this by PM...but you are not a subscriber  ...yet.

This is slightly off the motorhome topic.

As a company, we use people carriers for our service engineers, mainly Galaxies and Alhambras. The Galaxies return about 42mpg (1.9 115bhp), the 8 Alhambras (Model 3, 2.0 140bhp) that we have just purchaced are only do about 36mpg at best, and 32mpg as an average. The engineers do an average of 35k miles a year, so the fuel costs have increased significantly. Is it possible to down tune the Alhambras to increase mpg at the expense of losing power......they are a bit too quick to be honest :roll:

Thanks

Doug


----------

